#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [其他] 實地考察照 (17-1-11)

## dicksonhei

因學業關系這幾個月都有在幾個地點做實地考察
除了有需要的植物外, 也拍了不少另外的東西
其實還有不少的...不過有的因為報告要用或者質素太差, 也有懶得整理的...就...lol

因為有接近一半與動物有關, 就將主題先選成動物了


10月10日
稍微整理一下之前還有這兩三星期照的
直接從別的上傳空間轉過來好了...
因為植物比例暴增, 所以主題類型改為其他

1月17日
事隔2個月  終於考完試做完報告可以再出發了(汗

10月10日  圖24張

</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>

 

11月21日
這兩次的   拍完都忘了上載...
敗筆好多的喔喔喔喔喔  看到很多不錯的照片不能用真是...

10月30日 企嶺下路圍路段  圖34張


</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>



11月3日  香港中文大學  圖13張


</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>

 


1月17日 香港中文大學+西徑=>大環村路段  圖23張


</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
嗯  我們把路線倒過來走就迷路了= =a
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>
</img>

----------


## wingwolf

呼，真是吸引人的標題  :Mr. Green:  

實地考察啊，看起來好贊
竟然可以看到那麽多動物
每次我出門都好難找到動物來拍照（喂那是你不去找~~~）
還是學校裏的植物最好拍了XDDD

不管是植物還是動物都拍得好清晰  :Very Happy:  
話說昆蟲應該是比較難拍的吧，很多飛蟲都挺神經緊張的，很容易就嚇跑了……（炸

感謝dicksonhei的分享XD
期待看到更多的動植物照片呢

----------


## dicksonhei

> 呼，真是吸引人的標題  
> 
> 實地考察啊，看起來好贊
> 竟然可以看到那麽多動物
> 每次我出門都好難找到動物來拍照（喂那是你不去找~~~）
> 還是學校裏的植物最好拍了XDDD
> 
> 不管是植物還是動物都拍得好清晰  
> 話說昆蟲應該是比較難拍的吧，很多飛蟲都挺神經緊張的，很容易就嚇跑了……（炸
> ...


其實也不是看到很多  畢竟這裡已經大約是半個暑假的份wwww

說到清晰也只是將相片縮小後看不到失禮的地方

順帶一提  自己是屬於名字完全記不住的類型  植物學考試全部填大戟科這樣
所以對一些看到植物就能分析種屬的人/獸都有一種敬佩的感覺...(望連結

----------


## wingwolf

好棒，又有更多照片了啊XD
那麽多奇妙的植物，真是太贊了啊
感覺每種花都長得那麽有個性XD
有好多花這邊平時都看不到呢（或者沒有仔細去找？）

dicksonhei的照相技術真的很棒呢^^
用微距拍好真的還是需要一些技巧XD

話說植物學考試啊，我把木蘭科寫成蘭科了~~爲什麽會錯成這樣~~~

----------


## dicksonhei

嘛...其實這些照片拍的地方算是類似中藥園之類的
所以很多都是特地種在那邊的中草藥
不過這幾天走在路邊仔細看一下, 發現也能找到平時注意不到的植物就是了~

微距方面其實也不需要很強的技巧...
反正植物不會動, 就給它拍到天荒地老再選照片好了lol
這裡也有些需要在同一個角度不斷調光暗 姿勢拍個百多張才能選到3 4張不致於失禮的

有時候花朵太小可以用紙放在花前幫助照相機對焦, 拿開紙張才快門~
手震的話師傅教我們可以試試用計時拍照~
設定按快門2秒後之類才拍照, 就可以在這段時間放鬆雙手讓自己稍微沒震那麼多

基本上稍微明白一下自己照相機的操作與能力, 要拍出清楚的科學用照片不會很難
至於藝術性嘛.......lol

----------

